# No sound from TV speakers when connected to Yamaha 5.1 Receiver



## ElBuey (Oct 28, 2015)

When I connect my Bluray player directly to my Samsung TV using the HDMI cable I can listen to the audio through the TV speakers. However, if I run the HDMI cable from the TV to my Yamaha receiver (RXV373) and then HDMI cable from the Bluray to the receiver, I only get video on the TV. Why won't the audio play through the TV speakers? Thanks for any insight into this situation.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some info here: https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answe...nnecting-blu-ray-disc-player-to-tv-when-using


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The AVR (Audio Video Receiver) passes video only to the TV. It is assumed that if you input audio to the AVR, you then want the AVR to process the audio, not simply pass it through. Some AVR's have the ability to pass audio. 

If the AVR is already on, why would you want the TV to play the audio?


----------

